# Is my girlie rat too old to be fertile?



## Northern Rat Mom (Sep 3, 2010)

Norman (a girl--named by my son) and Desiree (also a girl) were sisters and litter mates born Feb 14th, 2009, pet store rats adopted out at 5 weeks. Both were hooded agouti rats. We handled them from day one, they were very tame and litter trained. 

Norman I think had a stroke last month and I very humanely euthanized her. (I am a nurse in real life, so had some access to medical supplies) Desiree has been desolate ever since and so I set out to find her some friends.

I decided to go for three rats from a kijiji ad, and that was a mistake. First of all the people harassed me even though I said I couldn't come Wednesday or pay for the cage until Thursday. They showed up with this cage in the back of a truck, unsecured, rats and food flying all over. She told me there was one older rat and two litter mates. All girls.

Well, uh no. Boys. All of them. So they aren't really the friends I wanted for Desiree. After two weeks quarantine I let her have a visit with them. Supervised and chaperoned. My son knows to separate them if they start having a "bum dance". I know she is an old virgin rat, and I have no intention of having her breed. But do I need to worry? Can she even get pregnant at this age?

I will rant about how neglected these rats were in another thread.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes she defiantly can, and will.
Rat mating can take place in in under 3 seconds (not even kidding)

Unless you want babies. DO NOT put her with the boys.

In fact I would not be shocked if she is already pregnant just from, being with them. Rats are breeding machines.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She's only 18-19 months and is probably just starting her menopause. She can very easily and very dangerously get pregnant at this age. Do not let her near the boys at all. There have been pregnancies and litters for rats over 2 years of age. Getting pregnant is the easy part, but the pregnancy could kill her old body, reabsorption of pups could go wrong and she could die from infection, the birthing process, etc...too many things could go wrong. Can you neuter the boys instead to live with her?


----------



## Northern Rat Mom (Sep 3, 2010)

I could (neuter) I guess but finding a rat vet and the expense would be something that my budget would have trouble absorbing right now. I may have to do that though, since Desiree comes first. Would almost just as soon get her fixed rather than three boys, although King Rex (not a Rex, just his name.. he's a hooded agouti) would benefit from less testosterone.

I am SO FURIOUS that these people told me the rats were girls. I would have just found one female for company for Desiree. 

Also they took lousy care of these rats. Im not an expert but its hideous how they have been treated. Something is wrong, they poop and pee everywhere including in their igloo hut, in their food dish... ok I am used to girls, but they just aren't socialized well.


----------



## Northern Rat Mom (Sep 3, 2010)

As for already being pregnant I guess I will know in three weeks. 
Great. I start a new job in two weeks and then Sept 27, 28, 29 will be out of town for training. 

please please no babies... please! Crossing fingers.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Keeping both genders is very rewarding but it demands a lot of additional attention to their husbandry. If you can't get them fixed, they need to be kept separate 24/7 and have separate living quarters - as someone already mentioned their whole sexual act is over in under 3 seconds and Desiree is an older female so there is certainly more risks involved. 

If you have children its especially important you teach them they have to be kept apart, and to make sure they are securely back in their cages after play time etc. Both genders will need to be free ranged at different times, held at different times etc. You would need two travel boxes, two set ups.

If you can get Desiree spayed, it would have many health benefits and she could go in with the boys and live as one group. If shes pregnant you could consider an espay, the ratty abortion we talked about. You could get a digital scale and weigh her everyday at the same time... watch for a steady increase and it will be the first indicator that she is pregnant.


----------

